# Importing ECM8000 calibration



## Nicholas Bedworth (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi everyone... I'm just getting started with REW, and my Behringer ECM8000 arrived today. It's connected up to the mic 1 input of a FW 410, and a Lavry Engineering DA 11 is used to drive powered KRK Rokit speakers. Both the FW 410 and DA 11 are running on a Vista 32 laptop.

Now, my question. How do I import the calibration data that Herb supplied with the microphone, into REW? I don't see anything that looks like a .cal file. There are various files such as .xls, .ods, .csv; these file in any event seem to to be polar response. I'm not that familiar with much of the vocabulary in this context, and so am probably looked right at the answer but not understanding it 

BTW I am incredibly impressed with the care and detail that goes into the calibration of these mics. Seems totally professional to me.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

There must be an FRD file in there somewhere. That's the calibration file.

REW will read .CAL or .FRD files, but defaults to looking for .CAL file types in the Browse routine, so when you Browse for the meter/mic file you can pull down the file types and change it to ALL FILES and then select the .FRD file, or even better, simply change the .FRD extension of your calibration file to .CAL

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> How do I import the calibration data that Herb supplied with the microphone, into REW?


You want to use the "narrow band response 0 degrees.FRD" file. Copy it to your REW Files folder. In REW under Settings / Mic/Meter / Browse, select the FRD file. If it doesn't appear to load, then go back to the REW Files folder and change the extension to CAL. Or as brucek noted, just change the extension when you copy the file to your REW folder to begin with.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Nicholas Bedworth (Oct 4, 2009)

Bruce, Wayne:

Thanks for these responses... There are a total of 6 FRDs, and know I know to select the narrow band 0 degree version. 

BTW how about a PDF version of the Help files? I have plowed through the various index and download sections, they provided quite a bit of helpful information already. For me, the system diagram of how to wire up everything for the ECM was especially useful.


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

Not that it's going to help you now, but I am starting to include a Read Me file that will hopefully clear up some of the .FRD/.mic/.cal file confusion. Comments/recommendations are welcome.


----------

